# Swarm Trap is out



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

It maybe early. But I had some free time on Saturday. So I thru together a 5 frame nuc out of scrap. Decided to make it a swarm trap. I put 4 frames w/ foundation in it (I don't have any drawn frames yet) and straped it to one of my trees about 10' off the ground. I put a couple of drops of lemmon oil inside and at the entrance. I have a hummingbird feeder with 1:1 close by covered with bees. Sat, Sun, and today had 3-4 bees all day checking it out. I have no bees in this area, so I hope to catch a feral swarm.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I also just hung a nuc box, up my antenna tower. Its almost time for fruit trees to bloom here. I put some lure & lemon grass oil in it, Bees check it out every 5 minutes.

I might catch a swarm before I get my first package. Can U tell i'm stoked.


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Can i use a 5 frame nuc that will work?
also do you have to use drawn comb? 
Can any lemmon grass oil work? I may try this!

KQ6AR cq cq cq dx!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

KQ6AR said:


> Can U tell i'm stoked.


lol. Me to. I built mine so I wound not waste any scraped wood. As I was looking at it. I said screw it. I am hanging it. 



ClintonTull said:


> Can i use a 5 frame nuc that will work?
> also do you have to use drawn comb?
> Can any lemmon grass oil work? I may try this!
> KQ6AR cq cq cq dx!


Thats all mine is. A 5 frame nuc. Just not a really pretty one.

Drawn comb works the best. But I don't have any. I was thinking about ordering some honey super cell. It says it is fully drawn. But I have not gotten a price on it yet. May be to $$ for a swarm trap.

As long as it is the essential oil should work great. Most herb stores carry it.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It looks like it would make a nice,.. 'bird house' . Have you done this before? I know someone here mentioned using 1/2 in wire cloth over the entrance; maybe its there. Looks good. I hope to put some up too; that's three months from now,. .


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

There were some sparrows checking it out yesterday. This is my first time. I think I will add the 1/2" mesh. Thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I might try the second bee log I found for that.......It is coated with wax inside already...think it will work?

how did you embed that pic?


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

The thing that is go great about the drawn comb is that it has the smell of the hive impregnated into the wax; the older the comb, the better. Plastic does not have this smell, so it would not be of benefit to have the drawn plastic combs. bees tend to not like plastic anyway.

justgojumpit


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Haven't had my rig on since fieldday. 
My lemongrass oil is sold for aroma therapy.
I did't have drawn comb either, don't own any yet.
73



ClintonTull said:


> KQ6AR cq cq cq dx!


----------

